# Who watches my 600 pound life?  What’s your opinions on the people and show?



## Aneeda72 (May 13, 2019)

I watch this show on-on demand.  I think it helps me keep my weight under control as I never want to be that large.  While I am overweight, because I’m on prednisone weight gain is easy, weight lost nearly impossible.  Also you are hungry all the time, a side effect of the medication.

I eat 1200 to 1800 calories a day.  My weight is stable and I recently managed to lose and keep off 3 pounds.  Doesn’t sound like much, but it worried my doctor due to my diabetes.  Sigh.  I walk such a fine line.

What amazes me about the show is the amount of food people eat in one setting.  I could never eat that much food at one time.  I don’t understand how it’s physically possible.  I also don’t understand how people eat that much and yet don’t realize that they are eating that much.

Another issue is financially how can people afford the food?  Most of these people don’t work.  They have nice apartments, for the most part nice clothes, and cars.  When needed they can move to Texas they do.  Then they are hospitalized for months on end.  

It cost lost cost 150,000 plus when I was hospitalized for about two weeks with an illness.  Imagine how much it costs to be hospitalized for months.  I assume Medicaid is paying but if you live in California and move to Texas does the Medicaid transfer?  It’s all a mystery.

I feel bad for these people.  I’m glad they can get the help they need.  But if they can lose weight on the diet why do they need the surgery.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## chic (May 13, 2019)

The surgery reduces the size of their stomachs so they will feel full faster and not eat as much. I used to watch this show, not for weight loss, but for the discipline required to achieve certain goals. It was a good show. Often a person's emotional state can make them prone to overeating. That was interesting. Our emotions can play such an important role in addictions and these people are clearly addicted to food.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 13, 2019)

These people live such unpleasant lives. Their weight causes so many problems for them. I do wonder how they manage to get that big in the first place. Surely they must realise what is happening to them? I check my weight regularly and if I put on a couple of extra pounds, I simply cut back for a few days until it drops back to normal. I don't want to be fat, it's as simple at that. This is one of the few areas in our lives that we can control.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 13, 2019)

*​If you noticed, most of the people are being enabled by friends or family memberes, who bring them or prepare all their food and give in to their demands for the unhealthy eating.  I feel the enablers need some counseling as well, to learn to be POSITIVE supports.*


----------



## Trade (May 13, 2019)

Never watched it. Have no desire to. If I want to see fat people all I have to do is go shopping at Walmart. Seeing all the 300 plus pounders riding around on those motorized shopping carts is enough for me.


----------



## oldman (May 13, 2019)

I have and still occasionally do watch the show. Dr. Now is a very patient man with many of the patients. It seems to me that many of the women talk about being sexually abused so they turned to food for comfort. The men were either loners, abused or ignored and they turned to food. 

Sometimes, I can’t imagine all the food they eat and where do they put it. Their stomachs must be stretched to the limit. Dr. Now states that he removes about 75-80% of the size of the stomach. If they go back to their old habits, the stomach is again stretched. The show states that the success rate is about 5% of all the patients being successful. To me, that’s not very good odds. 

On the one show, I saw a woman eat two large pizzas and then half of her boyfriend’s. Where does all the money come from?


----------



## RadishRose (May 13, 2019)

Joint pain is greatly exacerbated by excess weight.  They're not kidding when they say they hurt. I feel sorry for them. No one in their right mind would want to live like that- so there's a mental or emotional problem, imo.

Also I agree with Marie that many of them are enabled, but the patient often bullies the enablers until they can't stand it anymore and give in.

If they could just cook their own food at home, even if sitting on a stool instead of getting take out, they would lose weight.


----------



## applecruncher (May 13, 2019)

I've seen parts of the show, but seeing those people try to bathe, etc. creeps me out.
 Eeewww.  :yuk:


----------



## Don M. (May 13, 2019)

Trade said:


> Never watched it. Have no desire to. If I want to see fat people all I have to do is go shopping at Walmart. Seeing all the 300 plus pounders riding around on those motorized shopping carts is enough for me.



Boy, isn't that the Truth!  Every time I go to the store, I see gobs of people....both old and young...who are substantially overweight.  Between the food they buy, and the doctor bills they probably pay, I doubt they have much left over at the end of the month.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 13, 2019)

I feel sorry for the 600+ pounders.  Imagine all the ridicule they get; that would be unbearable for me.  Many of them do well after the surgery and some don't.  The surgery alone could kill them; I know of people who have died having it or from it.  I wish them all the best.  I watch the show at times.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 13, 2019)

It is especially sad because so many people engage in shame/blame.  Everyone wants a better life and it’s so hard to get without the proper help and care.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 13, 2019)

Aneeda72 said:


> It is especially sad because so many people engage in shame/blame.  Everyone wants a better life and it’s so hard to get without the proper help and care.


Yes, shaming is a big thing in our society.   Of course they don't want to be so big, they have a disorder and it's not their fault they have one.  No one would want to get so large.


----------



## Gemma (May 13, 2019)

[FONT=&quot]The show covers one year of Dr. Now's medical expenses.  Assuming that the cast member qualifies for weight loss surgery during that year of filming, the cost of surgery is included.  Skin removal is not covered though.  Most of the cast members will start a GoFundMe page to raise the money for that.  They also get $2500 for a relocation fee to move to Texas.  

I watch this program occasionally and always wondered why they would need the surgery when they do well loosing weight on the 1200 calorie diet provided to them by Dr. Now.  [/FONT]


----------



## Marie5656 (May 13, 2019)

Trade said:


> Never watched it. Have no desire to. If I want to see fat people all I have to do is go shopping at Walmart. Seeing all the 300 plus pounders riding around on those motorized shopping carts is enough for me.



I am slightly offended, I weigh in at about 250.  I shop at Walmart, and DO use the motorized cart.  Due to my mobility and balance issues, as well as not being able to walk long distances.  I once weighed over 300, and lost what I have on my own, and still losing.  Please do not lump us all together in your judgement.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 13, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> I am slightly offended, I weigh in at about 250.  I shop at Walmart, and DO use the motorized cart.  Due to my mobility and balance issues, as well as not being able to walk long distances.  I once weighed over 300, and lost what I have on my own, and still losing.  Please do not lump us all together in your judgement.



Marie, congratulations on your weight loss, that's a big accomplishment, I know it's not easy.  I'm happy to hear you're still in the process of losing, you'll be healthier for it, keep up the good work! :love_heart:


----------



## Marie5656 (May 13, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Marie, congratulations on your weight loss, that's a big accomplishment, I know it's not easy.  I'm happy to hear you're still in the process of losing, you'll be healthier for it, keep up the good work! :love_heart:



Just eating better. And, these last few months did a lot of walking, both at hospital and nursing home.  Have to continue walking.  My neighborhood is private, so will walk here


----------



## Falcon (May 13, 2019)

And  BATHING ??!!?    Some overweight  (fat)  people  are SO  fat that they  cannot  reach their body parts  that NEED  cleaning
the most !!    Were I one of them, I couldn't  STAND  to look @  myself  in a  mirror  or stand on the bathroom scale !


----------



## Gary O' (May 13, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> Just eating better. And, *these last few months did a lot of walking*, both at hospital and nursing home.  Have to continue walking.  My neighborhood is private, so will walk here



Walking is huge (no pun intended)

My lady got close to 250 lbs 

It was gradual, but sure

She was greatly in need of knee surgery/replacement....both knees, one worse than the other


She was looking at walkers and canes

I was a bit concerned, as we live at the edge of civilization 

Finally, she'd had it

Put herself on a stringent diet

Started walking
Just a little at first
Weeks passed
She worked up to miles, not yards or blocks

She now weighs less than 125 lbs
Her knees are just fine
She now walks a minimum of 5 miles a day, but some days it's 10 miles

She's now working out with weights

It's incredible what one can do if they set their mind to it



A little side note; during all this, she had an emergency hernia operation

it didn't slow her down

after her mesh installment, the doc said if it feels OK, do it

She did



aaand...she...looks... damn gooood


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 13, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> Just eating better. And, these last few months did a lot of walking, both at hospital and nursing home.  Have to continue walking.  My neighborhood is private, so will walk here



That sounds great Marie, the combination of eating healthier and walking does give results.  I know when your husband was very ill before he passed away, you were very active in caring for him and taking care of everything by yourself.  It's very nice that your neighborhood is private and walking friendly.  I hope you're doing okay now that you're on your own....hugs.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 14, 2019)

Marie5656,

I noticed when I first joined that there are a few people who like to play the shame/blame game.  Some go to extremes which, IMO, means they need therapy.  The need to make others feel bad so you can feel better is a psychological problem.  I really have to show restraint with people I consider mentally ill, and remind myself that it’s not their fault.

Congrats on the weight loss and walking!

As for looking in a mirror, Falcon, overweight people are just as good looking as anyone else.  Ugly is on the inside where a mirror can’t see.

Overweight people do have problems bathing as do disabled people, stroke victims, poor people, the homeless, etc.  What’s your point?  That you are none of the above?  Yay for you.  Most of us have been in the hospital or had an illness so bad that we couldn’t bathe and smelled like a sewer.  Glad you haven’t had this gross experience.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 14, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> Just eating better. And, these last few months did a lot of walking, both at hospital and nursing home.  Have to continue walking.  My neighborhood is private, so will walk here



Good for you, Marie!   I need to get back into a walking routine; I've been letting it slide for a while.


----------



## White Rabbit (May 14, 2019)

I really feel for these people who get these extreme weights because I truly feel it is a disease they are fighting against just as it is a disease that people fight with Anorexia and Bulimia. Some of these people just cannot stay away from food. Some eat food to mask other issues that are going on within as well and then it gets completely out of control. The Doctor on the show is amazing in my opinion.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 14, 2019)

I agree white rabbit.  I think it’s the same as Anorexia and Bulimia.  All these diseases are heartbreaking.  I like the doc as well, he does tough love which is what is needed.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 14, 2019)

Gemma,

Thanks for the information!  I was so curious as to how it was all accomplished.  Yeah, I don’t know why they just can’t stick to the diet as well.  But the surgery it’s probably the carrot they aim for and after the surgery they lose weight faster.  I suppose that’s best since they need to get if off fast if they want to live.

Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## Gary O' (May 14, 2019)

Gemma said:


> I watch this program occasionally and always wondered why they would need the surgery when they do well loosing weight on the 1200 calorie diet provided to them by Dr. Now.



Yup

I've seen the program a couple times

Wondered that same thing

Immediacy seems the attraction


----------



## Olivia (May 15, 2019)

People have a way of building walls around themselves. Some more visible than others.


----------



## Trade (May 15, 2019)

White Rabbit said:


> I really feel for these people who get these extreme weights because I truly feel it is a disease they are fighting against just as it is a disease that people fight with Anorexia and Bulimia. Some of these people just cannot stay away from food. Some eat food to mask other issues that are going on within as well and then it gets completely out of control. The Doctor on the show is amazing in my opinion.



I disagree. Ebola is a disease. Obesity is a choice. That's my opinion and I'm stickin to it. 

This idea that certgain people can't lose weight is pure B.S. 

Case in point. Here are some recently liberated WW2 allied POW's in 1945. See any fatties?


----------



## oldman (May 15, 2019)

I have had passengers on my planes that have had to buy two seats. Some are well over 400 lbs. This wasn’t my rule, but the company’s rule. Most airlines have gone to a weight policy. 

On the show, I remember some of the patients actually not losing any weight or very little weight even after surgery. Dr. Now gets upset with them, but never gives up. He will send them to a psycho-therapist, physical therapist, put them back in the hospital so that he can control what they eat or whatever it takes, but he doesn’t give up on them. I have also heard him say time and time again not to eat any carbs or sugars and to exercise at least 10-20 minutes per day. 

I did watch the one show where he sent the patient home telling her that he couldn’t help her anymore. I looked her up on the internet and saw that she had passed away. 

I also knew a woman that went to our church who weighed over 400 pounds. She spent a lot of time in the hospital for one thing or another. On one of our visits, she had to use the toilet. When she was done, she had to ring the bell for the nurse to come and wipe her bottom. I know that sounds disgusting, but the nurse warned us that she could not wipe herself and that’s why her husband had left her. They had her on a 2000 calorie a day diet, plus using exercise equipment in the mornings. Sorry to report, but she also died of liver failure after she has gastric bypass. That’s a risk the patient takes.

I feel bad for these people. Most have had some kind of mental trauma in their life. Whenever I am at the grocery store and I see someone in a motorized cart, I will offer to help them shop while my wife is shopping. Some are very surprised that some of us who are able will offer to help. I don’t ask them questions about their life, just, “May I help you?”


----------



## Don M. (May 15, 2019)

That "My 600 lb. Life" show is almost disgusting, IMO.  I don't see how a person could allow themselves to become so obese.  On the same channels....Discovery Life, and TLC...there are several other doctor/health related shows that are quite interesting, IMO.  They show some of the strange illnesses that people can develop and how difficult is can be for doctors to diagnose....especially some of the problems that people incur after traveling to places like Africa or South America, etc.  They often show actual operations being performed, which can be quite graphic.  My personal favorite is "Dr Pimple Popper"...a show featuring a dermatologist in California who makes a career out of removing strange growths from peoples bodies.


----------



## applecruncher (May 15, 2019)

I recall how I felt when I was 30-40 lbs heavier.  Terrible.
I know someone who gained 80 lbs and she could barely get in/out of her car.
I can't even imagine _several hundred_ extra pounds.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 15, 2019)

What I find interesting is that while they have a variety of problems, apparently their spines can handle the weight.  I wonder how that is?


----------



## Gary O' (May 15, 2019)

Don M. said:


> That "My 600 lb. Life" show is almost disgusting, IMO.  I don't see how a person could allow themselves to become so obese.



Yeah, I don't get that either

I’d managed to get myself up to 265 lbs before retirement 

It didn’t happen overnight, but sitting at a desk, with the only exercise being golf for the last decade of my career,
 or walking down the hall to the lunchroom for another coffee and whatever goodie someone brought in, it happens.

Without golf, I’m sure I’d have broken the 300 lb barrier

Maybe not, because I was beginning to have difficulty in finding pants
And, not too comfy with the size 50s I did find

I’m a 36 waist now at 210 lbs and hope to be a 34 and 199 by end of summer

I can’t say enough about my lady

She was pressing 250 lbs, and damn near crippled

Now?

She’s 125 lbs (size 6, whatever that is)

Not much left of her, but I’m takin’ it









As for getting to 600 lbs, that’s gotta take sheer determination


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 16, 2019)

There are actually many things that I find disgusting-intolerance towards other people is one of them.


----------



## Gary O' (May 16, 2019)

Aneeda72 said:


> There are actually many things that I find disgusting-intolerance towards other people is one of them.




That’s OK, I can tolerate yer character flaw of intolerance of other people with character flaws of intolerance toward other people’s flaws

I find this quite interesting

We can go as deep on this was you wish

I’ll provide the shovel


----------



## RadishRose (May 16, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, I don't get that either
> 
> I’d managed to get myself up to 265 lbs before retirement
> 
> ...



She's lovely Gary! Kudos to her for losing the weight and saving her health!


----------



## Trade (May 16, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> I’m a 36 waist now at 210 lbs and hope to be a 34 and 199 by end of summer



What!

How is that possible!

I'm at 210 and I'm wearing 40's!

I do like my clothes loose. I suppose I might be able to squeeze into 36's, but it would be ugly.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 16, 2019)

Gary, congratulations to your wife on her weight loss, she looks great!  I agree with Trade though, surprised at your waist size, I'm currently 153-156 lbs. and my 34" waist jeans are too tight and uncomfortable to wear.  The cargo pants at that waist size fit better, so I've been wearing those instead.  I am what they call 'apple shaped', my hips or thighs are not large, but my waist is.


----------



## chic (May 16, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Marie, congratulations on your weight loss, that's a big accomplishment, I know it's not easy.  I'm happy to hear you're still in the process of losing, you'll be healthier for it, keep up the good work! :love_heart:



Ditto. Good work Marie. :love_heart:


----------



## Gary O' (May 16, 2019)

Trade said:


> What!
> 
> How is that possible!
> 
> ...



Different bods, I guess

40s fall off of me


----------



## Seeker (May 16, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, I don't get that either
> 
> I’d managed to get myself up to 265 lbs before retirement
> 
> ...



What a beautiful Lady ya got there..........You are blessed....

I bet she's even more glorious on the inside......


----------



## Gary O' (May 16, 2019)

Seeker said:


> I bet she's even more glorious on the inside......



Well, she's put up with me for 50 yrs

Gotta be up for sainthood

(she's a sweetie)


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 16, 2019)

Gary O,

I have many character flaws-dive as much as you want.  Whatever helps you get through the day.  I have never claimed perfection as some here have.

But consider some people on this thread are disgusted by people who weighted 300 pounds and have used that as an example.  Yet, you weighted 265.  Then you wrote (I think it was you) that it took determination to get to 600 pounds.

How much determination did it take you to get to 265 pounds?


----------



## RadishRose (May 16, 2019)

Aneeda you ASKED- 

"What is your opinions on the people and the show?

People responded to your question, but then you get angry when you hear some answers that you don't like. That's not quite fair.   So why ask in the first place?

 People have a right to their opinions whether you agree with those opinions or not. When you ask them to voice their opinion, they will. 

 Stick to the topic please that you yourself, created:
"
*Who watches my 600 pound life?  What’s your opinions on the people and show? "*


----------



## Gary O' (May 16, 2019)

Aneeda72 said:


> Gary O,
> 
> I have many character flaws-dive as much as you want.  Whatever helps you get through the day.  I have never claimed perfection as some here have.
> 
> ...


Dogged determination.
Anybody try to stop me from waddling down the hall for that tween meal donut, I woulda sat on ‘em.

Eating is a conscious activity.
Everbody needs to eat, is the hangy.
Overdoing that need is a choice.
Funny, ain’t it, every bite is on purpose.
Whatever that purpose is.
Mine was getting another taste, even though, in the back of my mind, I thought ‘just this one more’ 

I s’pose self-degradation, among many, is wunna the main reasons. 


Anyway, I give it my best not to judge, or be disgusted with….anybody…..no matter how disgusting.

Those that find fault, sometimes, have deeper issues than those that are faulty.

It gets tricky.

I’ve become acquainted with many seemingly disgusting folks.
Most of them incarcerated.
Get them to open up, and you wonder how they got this far, alive.


Just use care before condemning


We’re all survivors of something


Some don’t


----------



## Gary O' (May 16, 2019)

Aneeda72 said:


> I have never claimed perfection as some here have.



Well, I just can’t seem to leave this alone

I feel I need to be more pointed

That claim is just another, even deeper, form of what you’ve expressed you can’t tolerate

Upside down, but quite vivid


----------



## Marie5656 (May 16, 2019)

*
This thread needs a mood lightener.  My hubby asked my once what was my lowest weight.  I proudly told him 7 lbs 8 oz.*



well...he DID ask.


----------



## retiredtraveler (May 16, 2019)

Ok. Politically incorrect, but it's disgusting. So much of the world doesn't have enough to eat and these so-and-so's can't manage to put down a fork. Then, they are dependent on welfare because they don't work, can't do anything for themselves, and have to live off others. They don't deserve to live in a free society. There is a difference between obsese, which is bad enough, and being helpless because you ate yourself into a state of inability. It's immoral.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 16, 2019)

Olivia said:


> People have a way of building walls around themselves. Some more visible than others.



Excellent, Olivia.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 17, 2019)

Radish Rose,

Whatever would make you think I’m angry?  I’m not.  Whatever would make you think you can tell people what they are feeling or how they are feeling?  You can’t.  Most people, most of the time, are conflicted in their feelings, they don’t know what they are feeling.  Because there are always pros and cons to everything.  

As to sticking to the topic, how about you follow your own advice?  When did it become about individuals on the forum and what they weighed whenever and what they weight now?  In any event, people often stray off topics and I see nothing wrong with that.  As you said, it’s my thread.  I like it to be interesting.  There is such a thing as freedom of speech.

Gary O,

In answering my question, you answered your own question, so thanks.  You get to be five hundred pounds and above one bite at a time.  That’s how you gained weight and became 265 pounds, that’s how everyone gains weight.  Although, people with medical problems are somewhat exempt from this process, IMO.

I agree with you though, there are a lot of things I can’t tolerate.  I am aware of them all.  I would give you a list, but, lol, it would be so long.  In any event, you have/had something that people on the show don’t.  The ability to recognize you were getting too heavy, and the ability to do something about it. Sharing that information would probably be helpful to others.

To use Radish Rose’s point of view, I don't know what being incarcerated has to do with this thread.  Not sure what your point was.  I will say, in response, that I became a specialized foster parent of mentally ill somewhat violent teenagers who attended school in a lock down environment then came home to us.  This also included ****** predator teenagers, gang members, etc.

I was very intolerant of their behaviors.  Learned a great deal though.  Learning a great deal from this thread, and all the threads.  You all are so very interesting.


----------



## KingsX (May 17, 2019)

.

I just saw that show for the first time a few days ago.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 17, 2019)

KingsX,

What did you think of the show?  And the overweight people?

Olivia

Exactly!  You hit the nail on the head.  Everyone think of all the woman and some of the men on the show who have been sexually molested/raped.  Think of all the people the doc sends to therapy for emotional problems.  Think of the disgust some of the men on the thread have mentioned towards the woman.

Then retired traveler mentions such an overweight state is immoral and he is disgusted-these people are sexually invisible to him because he is disgusted.  Gosh, the discussion just got really, really interesting.  What does everyone think now?

Gluttony.  One of the seven deadly sins.  For some people it always comes back to religion, whether they are aware of it or not.  The seven deadly sins originated in early Christianity.  I think gluttony was the first sin.  How does religion figure into weight gain?  Or does it?

Then retired traveler also brings up of shades of our childhood.  Who else, when they read his post, heard their parents’ voices saying “eat your food, children are starving in China”?  Lots of the people on the show bring up their parents “clean your plate” attitude as starting them on their road to extreme weight gain.

Retired traveler continues to rail against obese people by saying “they don’t deserve to live in a free society”.  WOW!  I have to wonder what happened to make traveler feel this way.  Still, great post traveler.  (The free society comment is interesting, I’m going to start a thread on that, thanks.)

Marie5656,

I am jealous!  Lol, wish I had thought to say that!  You’ve got a quick mind and great sense of humor.  7lbs 8 ozs-still laughing.


----------



## Gary O' (May 17, 2019)

Aneeda72 said:


> Gary O,
> To use Radish Rose’s point of view, I don't know what being incarcerated has to do with this thread.  Not sure what your point was.



No point, I guess
More incidental, probably

But, that’s where I found the most disgusting, or rather, easy to hate.
Societies’ dumping ground.

I was wunna them





Aneeda72 said:


> In any event, you have/had something that people on the show don’t.  The ability to recognize you were getting too heavy, and the ability to do something about it. *Sharing that information would probably be helpful to others.*



That’s too easy.
Just gotta get sick of yerself

Best to do that somewhere before the scale runs outa numbers, however

There’s many weight loss avenues
Pick one
Stick with it

Mine was more accidental
I built our cabins

Tough to move around at first
Grunting, wheezing, resting
Finding pathetic ways to bend down and pick up a tool

But, the longer I did it, the more weight came off
I rather liked the results
Felt better

Then, watched my intake a bit

no calorie counting, or counting or monitoring anything
*
Ate to get unhungry, not to fill up*
No longer stuffing savory stuff on top of other savory stuff already fermenting in my gut...because there was room 

Thing is, when busy doing something, anything….besides eating…..it’ll happen
Obviously, doing something physical is best

I got so involved in building, even into the night, I didn’t stop to eat, let alone rest
Just grab a banana and a cup of coffee and keep goin’ 
Then drop…onto the sleeping bag

My lady has done somewhat the same with walking

Trick is, once tubby, everthing is a chore

But walking, hey, that’s one step at a time

Just like eating...one bite at a time


But after getting to 600 lbs?

Doctors have to be involved


----------



## retiredtraveler (May 17, 2019)

_"....Then retired traveler also brings up of shades of our childhood.  Who  else, when they read his post, heard their parents’ voices saying “eat  your food, children are starving in China”?  Lots of the people on the  show bring up their parents “clean your plate” attitude as starting them  on their road to extreme weight gain...."._

Now that is the difference between being a responsible adult and acting like an adolescent. My parents came off farms, and my Dad especially, knew what hunger was when they lost the farm during the depression. We were all brought up 'cleaning our plates' and told 'there are starving people in Africa'. Our family was also brought up on high fat, high calorie meals as parents had on the farm.

     But if that 'attitude' starts you on the road to extreme weight gain, I would argue that you are 'two sandwiches short of a picnic' (to use a food metaphor) if you can't figure out that sensible eating is what you need to do to handle your health in life. If your bad adult behavior is simply blamed on childhood experience, you're not an adult.

   I always rail on the lack of responsibility so many people show in their lives..........


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 17, 2019)

Retired traveler,

Totally agree.  The lack of responsibility of some people drives me crazy.  Also, I think I said in the beginning that the extreme weight gain was a psychological problem, IMO.

Gary O,

Thanks for sharing.  That’s the key, you can eat as much as you want as long as you move enough to burn the calories off.  That’s why the doc puts people on a low calorie diet and tells them to walk.  They need to do both.


----------



## Trade (May 17, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Different bods, I guess
> 
> 40s fall off of me



If you say so Gary. 

All I have to go by is personal anecdotal experience. 

My old man wore a size 36. 

Here he is at 6-2  175 lbs. doing his "I'm more macho than you" number on our 5 foot 8 neighbor Emmett. 




How do I know he wore size 36? 

Well after he died when I was 9 my mother kept a lot of his clothes. 

And by the time I reached the 6th grade I was the "Big Fat Kid" in class at 5-5 and 160 lbs. and I was wearing size 36 pants. 



And my mother, since we were poor, decided to hem up my old man's pants and make me wear them to save money. In this case "hemming them up" amounted cutting about a damned foot off the legs. Do you know what 1940's and 50's style mens pants look like when they've had that much cut off the legs? It was humiliating. Not to mention the fact that I was wearing a dead man's pants. You know that's a good idea for a parody song. "Dead Man's Pant's" to the tune of "Dead Man's Curve by Jan and Dean" I oughta work on that. 

Anyway, between that and being teased as "The Big Fat Kid", I decided to reinvent myself. So over the summer between the 6th and 7th grade I went to work on myself and lost 30 lbs. I also grew taller. So in junior high I got the nickname "Skinny Man". I wore size 30 then.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 17, 2019)

Trade said:


> If you say so Gary.



Maybe one of these waistband stretchers would help.layful:nthego:


----------



## KingsX (May 17, 2019)

Aneeda72 said:


> KingsX,
> 
> What did you think of the show?  And the overweight people?




Since I only recently  began watching.... and no one in my family was ever morbidly obese... my opinion is for whatever reason,  food is a huge addiction for some people.   

In one of the shows I watched,  the woman had also been previously addicted to drugs... and it appeared her daughter was also bordering on morbid obesity... so maybe genes as well as lifestyle are a cause.

I do have an elderly friend who is morbidly overweight.  She is always talking about how badly her mother treated her.  Not only her mother... but she continues to dwell on many others through her life who in one way or another did her wrong.  We have all had people in our life who have wronged us. But most of us are able to move on and not allow the memory of people who treated us badly [many of whom are now dead] to keep hurting us.

.


----------



## Trade (May 17, 2019)

KingsX said:


> In one of the shows I watched,  the woman had also been previously addicted to drugs... and it appeared her daughter was also bordering on morbid obesity... so maybe genes as well as lifestyle are a cause.
> 
> I do have an elderly friend who is morbidly overweight.  She is always talking about how badly her mother treated her.  Not only her mother... but she continues to dwell on many others through her life who in one way or another did her wrong.  We have all had people in our life who have wronged us. But most of us are able to move on and not allow the memory of people who treated us badly [many of whom are now dead] to keep hurting us.



I was a normal weight kid up until I was 8 years old: 



Then I made a conscious decision to get fat. I'm pretty sure I did it for attention. I was a shy kid.  

So I started eating more and more trying to gain weight. And it worked. That's how I ballooned out to 160 lbs by the end of the 6th grade. 

And it got me plenty of attention all right, but it wasn't the kind I wanted. Being teased as the "Big Fat Kid" wasn't much fun at all. If you think fat shaming is bad now, try elementary school in the 1950's. So that's when I made another conscious decision to lose weight. 

That's why I believe that whatever weight you are, it's a result of your own choices. I know it is with me.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 17, 2019)

I suppose any addiction is "the result of your own choices."   But it is an addiction nevertheless.


----------



## Gary O' (May 17, 2019)

Trade said:


> What!
> 
> How is that possible!
> 
> ...





SeaBreeze said:


> Gary, I agree with Trade though, surprised at your waist size.



So, after you guys’ questioning my pants size credibility, I went and rechecked my Wranglers

With my reading glasses

Freaking size 38!!!








Some of my 38s are hard to read
Mistook them for 36s

Checked my ‘gonna get smaller’ stash
Size 36
I can wear ‘em, but they’re snug…uncomfortable

I have one size 34. Not sure why now.
It’s on top of my size 36 stash (4 pair)

Thought they were all 34s

Thing is, my 38s are a bit loose

Trouble with that, I hate belts and my 38s have a tendency to work their way down

And I have no hips or hind end, just a line, with hair on it
So, I’m the guy you see in stores occasionally hiking things up

Oh, I just rechecked those size 34s
They’re _*relaxed fit *_(‘a skosh bigger’ as the ad says, in a place I don’t need) 
I need the regular fit

Goodwill will be getting a very nice pair of Wranglers



wunner what size a 600 pounder needs


----------



## Trade (May 18, 2019)

Gary O';1040075Thing is said:
			
		

> My 40's will fall right down to my ankles if I don't hold them up witth a belt. But that's the way I like my pants to fit. Tight clothing, and tight pants in particular are bad for one's health.
> 
> https://www.everydayhealth.com/pain-management-pictures/ways-clothing-can-make-you-sick.aspx
> 
> ...


----------



## Gary O' (May 18, 2019)

Trade said:


> My 40's will fall right down to my ankles if I don't hold them up witth a belt. But that's the way I like my pants to fit. Tight clothing, and tight pants in particular are bad for one's health.
> 
> https://www.everydayhealth.com/pain-management-pictures/ways-clothing-can-make-you-sick.aspx
> 
> ...



Yeah, I can't do tight pants

I might check out those web belts


----------

